# After Effects - Wo genau ist der Cache Ordner?



## Gast170816 (8. Mai 2015)

Hallo,

ich will bei AE den Cache leeren...in "Preferences" geht nur was mit "Empty Database" das scheint nicht so richtig zu funktionieren (zumindest stürzt eine umfangreiche Comp grad immer ab).

Nun würde ich den Cache-Ordner gern manuell leeren... er soll irgendwo bei "C:/...User.../AppData..." sein, aber mein Betriebssystem ist ja auf deutsch, eigentlich hab ich diese Ordner gar nicht (User ist halt Benutzer).

Wie finde ich den? Er muss ja auf C sein.. "User" und "Benutzer" ist doch eigenltich der selbe Ordner?! Aber ich hab nur "Benutzer" und da ist letztlich nicht dieser Cache-Ordner... aber in AE ist der Pfad ja genannt...


----------



## Improof (8. Mai 2015)

Hallo Fantasmo,

der Ordner AppData ist ein versteckter Ordner, an den kommst nur mit dem genauen Pfad ran oder du lässt standardmäßig versteckte Ordner immer anzeigen.
Wie letzteres geht kannst du googeln, den Pfad kann ich dir schnell sagen:

C:\Users\{Dein_Benutzer}\AppData

Den Pfad im Explorer oben in der Leiste eingeben. Ich vermute mal, dass der Cache dann irgendwo unter Local oder Local/Temp liegt.


Gruß
Daniel


----------

